# Best dry puppy food?



## fluke13 (Jan 7, 2013)

Ok i know alot of you feed adult but personally i prefer to use the puppy formulas until my pup is at least 8-12 months old.
So what are your thoughts on the best dry puppy food (wheat free or otherwise)
I kinda think anything would be better than what shes on at the minute (pedigree puppy)


----------



## Pindonkey (Feb 5, 2012)

Anything grain free for me. 

I fed applaws before and liked it. And I have used fish4dogs, Orijen, and Acana as treats too (not anymore though as i cannot afford their prices anymore)


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Orijen, Applaws, Bob & Lush, Acana... all grain free, and all do puppy diets if that's what you want to feed.


----------



## GoldenRetrieverman (Sep 7, 2012)

Dunno why you lot keep going on about how great grain free is :\ its a big marketing con. Grain maybe not the most natural thing to a dog but neither is potato!


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

I feed Advanced Nutrition Puppy and Wainwrights Wet Puppy. Advanced Nutrition is not the best food but its O.K and I`m pretty happy with the food so far so that`s what were feeding. 
I like Millies Wolfheart and Eden it is all life stages so might not be what you want.
Arden Grange Puppy is decent but contains grain.
Applaws puppy might be worth a look 
Simpsons Premium Sensitive puppy too
Puppy Sensitive Salmon & Potato


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

GoldenRetrieverman said:


> Dunno why you lot keep going on about how great grain free is :\ its a big marketing con.


A marketing con?! :lol: How exactly did you figure that one out?!  Dogs have _no_ need for grains or cereals _whatsoever_, why bother feeding a food that contains something so completely unnecessary and un-natural?


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

GoldenRetrieverman said:


> Dunno why you lot keep going on about how great grain free is :\ its a big marketing con. Grain maybe not the most natural thing to a dog but neither is potato!


It isn`t a "Big marketing con" if your dog is allergic to grain is it? Potato tends to be more gentle on digestion and grains can be difficult to digest. Grain free foods can be easier on coat, digestion etc. Orijen is Meat and Veg and thats grain free not always have to contain potato  And I feed grain


----------



## toryb (Jul 11, 2011)

If I was going to go for a puppy food now then I would go for Burns as our older two are on the adult Burns (lamb and rice) and it suits perfectly after trying a million kibbles...but our new pup has also settled nicely onto it and so I just feed her the adult one :thumbup:


----------



## Pindonkey (Feb 5, 2012)

toryb said:


> If I was going to go for a puppy food now then I would go for Burns as our older two are on the adult Burns (lamb and rice) and it suits perfectly after trying a million kibbles...but our new pup has also settled nicely onto it and so I just feed her the adult one :thumbup:


Just a quick question about burns, 
What is the kibble size like??? Saw some fairly cheap so thought i might try it as treats.


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

fluke13 said:


> Ok i know alot of you feed adult but personally i prefer to use the puppy formulas until my pup is at least 8-12 months old.
> So what are your thoughts on the best dry puppy food (wheat free or otherwise)
> I kinda think anything would be better than what shes on at the minute (pedigree puppy)


I feed vitalin grain free to 2 of mine but the youngster of 10months has vitalin sensitive lamb and rice and it has a good meat content and she looks superb and she has had that from 8weeks old as suitable for all pups from 8weeks of age and adults alike.

Cant see me putting her onto the grain free as this suits her perfectly


----------



## GoldenRetrieverman (Sep 7, 2012)

SixStar said:


> A marketing con?! :lol: How exactly did you figure that one out?!  Dogs have _no_ need for grains or cereals _whatsoever_, why bother feeding a food that contains something so completely unnecessary and un-natural?


Where in the wild would a dog eat potato? if your dog isnt sensitive to grain then why pay the expense of buying grain free? I have just tried AG sensitive, no difference to normal AG in terms of output and condition. Maybe grain isnt ideal but neither is potato! They both serve the same purpose. Carbs for energy because its cheaper than meat. It is a marketing con because potato is cheap yet you pay a huge premium for it in kibble. You could say kibble is totally unnatural.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

GoldenRetrieverman said:


> Where in the wild would a dog eat potato? if your dog isnt sensitive to grain then why pay the expense of buying grain free? I have just tried AG sensitive, no difference to normal AG in terms of output and condition. Maybe grain isnt ideal but neither is potato! They both serve the same purpose. Carbs for energy because its cheaper than meat. It is a marketing con because potato is cheap yet you pay a huge premium for it in kibble. You could say kibble is totally unnatural.


Yes, you are quite right - both kibble and potato is unnatural, as well as grain. Hence why I don't feed any of it to my dogs 

My feeding choice isn't for everyone, so I won't ram it down their throats, and instead try to answer the questions they've asked.


----------



## fluke13 (Jan 7, 2013)

I didn't know wether to go for grain free as she does alot of nibbling at her fur(like she really itchy) and i was wondering if the change of food would help her, of course it could just be the crappy contents of the food shes on at the minute.


----------



## toryb (Jul 11, 2011)

Pindonkey said:


> Just a quick question about burns,
> What is the kibble size like??? Saw some fairly cheap so thought i might try it as treats.


Yeah it would be fine for treats...little balls and its fine for even the puppy  I can take a pic if you like?

Op we tried grain free and had more poop/sloppier poop than on a rice based...its just trial and error


----------



## Taylor85 (Oct 20, 2011)

fluke13 said:


> Ok i know alot of you feed adult but personally i prefer to use the puppy formulas until my pup is at least 8-12 months old.
> So what are your thoughts on the best dry puppy food (wheat free or otherwise)
> I kinda think anything would be better than what shes on at the minute (pedigree puppy)


I'm I the process of switching over from Purina ProPlan to James Wellbeloved. I trust that brand and prefer the ingredients to the pro plan stuff.


----------



## Pindonkey (Feb 5, 2012)

toryb said:


> Yeah it would be fine for treats...little balls and its fine for even the puppy  I can take a pic if you like?


Thanks, will get a bag of it when I run out of red mills next time then. (the price of the red mills was unbelievable! Much more expensive than I expected) 
Nahh, don't need a pic but thanks! I will ask for a free sample from burns and see what Oscar thinks of it.


----------



## Pinkchi (Feb 5, 2011)

Take a look at the dog food reviews on Which Dog Food and make up your own mind. 
Which Dog Food.co.uk

It just depends on what sort of food you want to feed, and what sort of food your dog will tolerate/get on well with. Different dogs suit different foods

Brands such as Pedigree, Bakers, Iams, Royal Canin, Science Plan, Pro Plan, Eukanuba etc are pretty much bottom in terms of quality ingredients and low meat contents, some are also very expensive and quite frankly not worth the money!

Some better brands include (but not limited to) James Wellbeloved, Wainwrights, Arden Grange, Barking Heads, Burns, Fish4Dogs, Simpsonds, Skinners

And higher quality grain-free kibble include (but not limited to) Fishmongers, Eden Holistic, Orijen, Applaws, Simpsons 80/20, Millies Wolfheart

I personally don't believe in puppy/junior/senior age related foods. They are all a marketing gimmick out to make companies more money (and quite cleverly to) For me it all boils down to the fact that wild dogs and wolves have never eaten 'age specific' diets, so why do we need to feed them? Same reason why I will NOT feed dog grains, they just do not belong in a carnivores diet so why give them?

A high quality, grain free dry food that contains a high level of meat based protein is suitable for all life stages. I feed Eden Holistic Eden Holistic Pet Foods which is just so and when we eventually add a boxer puppy to our family I will have no qualms in feeding her on Eden.

There is also a dog food search on the Which dog food page which if you fill in your dogs details will bring back results for your dog based on your answers for suitability

Have a look around and do some research before you decide whats best for you and your dog


----------



## Kc Mac (Jul 26, 2011)

I am feeding the Natural Dog Food Company food and have no problem recommending it 

It is reasonably priced with decent ingredients and not of much in the way of fillers and best of all it suits the puppy eating it


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

I feel gulity feeding what I feed Bailey


----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

Hey, I'm loving that which dog food thing! Encouraging results with it!!


----------

